# Tipped over 721e



## Sparky 54 (Jan 6, 2021)

Found my 721e tipped over backward and it looks like all the oil ran out.the machine has been upright for about 12 hours and Im ready to refill oil. Is there anything else I should do before attempting to restart


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Maybe pull the spark plug and turn the machine over with the pull cord to make sure the cylinder/piston does not have any oil in the combustion chamber. Make sure the engine spins freely with the plug out and that oil is not spraying anywhere.

Fill the oil as needed, then have at it.


----------

